# rapport management service



## totally_lost (Jan 30, 2010)

This service stops & diagnostics results says that it's reporting having an unexpected error code. Under details it says, 'service exited with code not equal to 0 or 1077'. The exit code 1067. It says to resolve, restart the service. This does not work. When I tried to go further, I get 'access denied':upset:. How can I overide this? I'm the only user on this computer. Windows Vista Home Premium. ANY help would be GREATLY appreciated.:sigh: TC


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, unless you are referring to something else I wonder why you have this Wyse software on your computer and if it even runs on Vista. I have only seen it on server 2003. Maybe more info:-

http://74.125.153.132/search?q=cach...t+management+service&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

hello

If you can go here and download this zip file. (once its downloaded) right click it "extract all" , then dbl click (the extracted file) and run it, it should take care of the permissions issue.... good luck

***EDIT*** sorry I was typing while *jenae* had already replied. (I am a very SLOW typer) :4-dontknolol


----------



## totally_lost (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you Jenae & Kenny for responding . I'm going to try your suggestions right now!


----------



## totally_lost (Jan 30, 2010)

Well Jenae, since you haven't heard of this software on Vista, I just uninstalled it. Couldn't figure out how to fix it. Things seem to be fine:wink:. Kenny, I downloaded the file. It didn't have an 'extract all', only 'extract file to specified location' or 'extract without confirmation'. So I chose the 1st option. IDK, if I did it right:4-dontkno.I didn't get an 'access denied' again, so I can't test it out. However if I do, I'll post it here, to let people know if it worked for me. Thanks again,TL:grin:


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

hello
Its been a while since I used that link, theres no need to "extract al" just dbl click and run...my bad ...good luck


----------

